# Solved: Google Chrome didn't shut down correctly error-Restore session bug. Please he



## KendraDit

*Computer/Browser details*
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3890 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1721 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 463566 MB, Free - 282593 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, NWQAA
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Frontier Secure

Chrome Version: 32.0.1700.102

*Extensions*: Ad block 2.6.18, Ad block Plus 1.7.2, Add to Amazon, HTTPS Everywhere, Image Properties Context Menu, Imagus, Session Manager .4, and the Great Suspender.

*Problem:* I keep getting this yellow ribbon error upon startup.

It says that Chrome didn't shut down properly and wants to restore the last session. However, closing tabs/windows and restarting Chrome will produce this same exact message. Additionally, tabs opened in Incognito will be reopened. I've went to Chrome://crashes, but I don't have a crash i.d.

*What I've done:* I have updated to the latest chrome version, as well as cleared browser cache/cookies. I have gone to user\appdata\local\google\chrome\userdata\default\cache and deleted that file, but the problem still persists.

I have no idea how to fix this problem and google forums isn't helpful at all.

Thank you to anyone that can offer a suggestion!


----------



## Rollin_Again

Try to reset the browser settings first:
*
Click the Chrome menu on the browser toolbar.
Select Settings.
Click Show advanced settings and find the "Reset browser settings" section.
Click Reset browser settings.*

If that doesn't work I'd try renaming the "default" folder to something else like "default_old" and then restart Chrome and let the folder get re-created automatically for you.

Rollin


----------



## KendraDit

Rollin_Again said:


> Try to reset the browser settings first:
> *
> Click the Chrome menu on the browser toolbar.
> Select Settings.
> Click Show advanced settings and find the "Reset browser settings section.
> Click Reset browser settings.*
> 
> If that doesn't work I'd try renaming the "default" folder to something else like "default_old" and then restart Chrome and let the folder get re-created automatically for you.
> 
> Rollin


Okay, so I did the first part (resetting browser settings) and it didn't work. However, I did do the second suggestion of renaming the default file. It worked! I no longer got the restore session error. Thank you so much. You have no idea how frustrated I was getting about this problem and about the lack of response in Google Forums. Seriously. Thank you!


----------



## Waterwynd

I read thru numerous solutions with this issue of banner "google chrome didn't shut down properly." Solutions like: The name change on default folder to deleting all extension files- which didn't correct the issue because of Google's sync. I removed the entire google chrome, including all subfolders and personalized data so I can't know if that was necessary. Because I did that- I realized the issue was with Google Sync- as it simply uploaded the same information and therefore error message. 

SOLVE: Under Settings go to Advanced Sync (top of settings page) and click on "choose what to sync" - remove Extensions (and Apps if you use a lot of apps) from sync. Then you may opt to delete all extension files: computer- c drive- user file (your name) -appData (make sure under folders in control panel that your folders are not hidden from view) - Local - Google - Chrome - User Data- Default- Extensions. You can search each extension folder to see which one you think is the issue from extensions remaining active post shut down of chrome and remove only those (do not track is one that doesn't shut down reliably). Also ensure that apps aren't permitted to run once Chrome is shut down. You may want to remove App Sync also; I don't use many app's so it's not an issue for me. I found it easier to just delete all extension folders and just start again. Without sync= no issues. I didn't change any extensions/apps when I added them back to Chrome and continue to have no issues now that sync is discontinued.


----------



## vegaboy

I've got the same issue
thanks for sharing your guide to us


----------



## pspirn

About the solution (below), where do I find the 'default' folder? Is it in Google settings or Windows 7?

"If that doesn't work I'd try renaming the "default" folder to something else like "default_old" and then restart Chrome and let the folder get re-created automatically for you."

Thanks


----------



## avlncuser

Go to this url and follow the windows instructions. It seems to work.

Be sure to export your bookmarks, and then import them again into your "new" version of Chrome.

https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/142059?hl=en


----------



## onkelp

avlncuser said:


> Go to this url and follow the windows instructions. It seems to work.
> 
> Be sure to export your bookmarks, and then import them again into your "new" version of Chrome.
> 
> https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/142059?hl=en


Thanks for the link. I followed the instructions, everything works except for the bookmarks.
I copied the bookmark.bak file into the new default folder and renamed it. How can I import it into chrome?


----------



## avlncuser

I used the chrome export command from old chrome, and used import in the new chrome.


----------



## onkelp

avlncuser said:


> I used the chrome export command from old chrome, and used import in the new chrome.


Unfortunately, I didn't export from the old chrome. I somehow oversaw that.

The link says to copy "Bookmarks.bak" file from old default into new default and rename. I have done that. Just don't know what the next step is in order to get my bookmarks in the new chrome.


----------



## rljohnsen

Close Chrome. Navigate to <user>\appdata\Local and rename the Google folder to Google.old (or delete it). Reopen Chrome - it will act like a clean install, and (if you have an account) set up your saved account preferences. Problem solved.


----------



## sjm-mk

Hi
This was happening to me too. I found that inside the Preferences file "%UserProfile%\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences" near the bottom of the file (inside the Profile section) this line:
"exit_type": "Crashed",
Once I modified the line to read "normal" instead of "Crashed" like this:
"exit_type": "normal",
the problem disappeared.
Hope this helps.
Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## prepressgirl

sjm-mk said:


> Hi
> This was happening to me too. I found that inside the Preferences file "%UserProfile%\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences" near the bottom of the file (inside the Profile section) this line:
> "exit_type": "Crashed",
> Once I modified the line to read "normal" instead of "Crashed" like this:
> "exit_type": "normal",
> the problem disappeared.
> Hope this helps.
> Cheers,
> Shaun


This fixed it! Thank you so much. I had to turn off "hide protected system files" or something like that before I could see the file. Then, since I was editing in notepad, my file was saved with .txt extension, so had to delete old file and rename new file (delete extension) but Chrome is happy now! Thank you!!!


----------

